# Rare Reptiles Seized at Sana'a Airport



## News Bot (May 6, 2008)

*Published:* Thu, 24 Apr 2008 12:59:00 +0000
*Source:* Reptile Related News



Article from SabaNews.net
*Yemeni* authorities have seized *3000 chameleons* and *350 lizards* at the Sana'a airport planned to be smuggled to abroad, the al-Thawra Daily has said. The rare reptiles that _only_ live in Yemen, were put within banana products that would have been exported via the airport.

The paper said an Arab citizen along with a Yemeni collected the chameleons and lizards from three provinces in Yemen to smuggle them and sell them in other countries. The two persons were arrested and referred to prosecution and the reptiles were handed over to the *Authority for Environment Protection* and the *Sana'a Zoo*.

*Read More...*


----------



## beardy_boy99 (May 7, 2008)

awesOME-love those herps

2 bad they were being smuggled

And thank you for the new thread :lol:


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 7, 2008)

*dats awsome wish we had chameleons here there my fav lizard.
To bad thay were being smuggled. *


----------



## krusty (May 7, 2008)

dam i hope i get my money back.........


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *dats awsome wish we had chameleons here there my fav lizard.
> To bad thay were being smuggled. *



They are here....


----------



## Magpie (May 7, 2008)

Yemen, not a place you want to be in prison.


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2008)

mmm 3350 lizards in a box with Banana's, and no pics....it's hard to fathom


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 7, 2008)

*Yea i know thay are hear i just wish that australians laws worn't so against exotics or any reptile that is not native to australia.*


----------



## JasonL (May 7, 2008)

I'm sure chameleons could find themselves a niche in the Australian tropical wilds, how good would that be!!


----------



## snakecharma (May 7, 2008)

those guys are cool as 

hope mine still got through *whistle* 

nar i kid but had massive fun playing with some in africa


----------



## hydro noun15 (May 7, 2008)

great looking lizards.
as others said to bad they are smuggled


----------

